# 2013 Ohio Cup



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The event will be held this year at Grandpa's Garage in Springfield, OH. Here is the e-mail I received:

Good Morning,

We wanted to let everyone know about Grandpa's Spectacular Weekend August 2nd-4th. Friday thru Sunday there will be HO scale slot car racing hosted by the Dayton Slot Car Club with open racing on Sunday. We will be open extended hours and are already expecting 50 participants for the slot car racing. Make sure to stock your items or rearrange your shelves to sell, sell, sell.

On Saturday from 9am-2pm we will be having our first outdoor swap meet with music by DJ Hot Dog Ryman. There will be even more gas, oil, advertising, collectibles, and parts to choose from in our parking lot. Rudy's BBQ will be on site the whole day dishing out their BBQ perfection. 12x20 Spaces are still available for $20.

Also don't forget about our monthly cruise in on Sunday from 1-5pm. Bring out your car, truck, bike, or come to look at the great vehicles that come out every month and enjoy some food from K's and the tunes from DJ Hot Dog Ryman.

See you next weekend,

Grandpa's Garage
4700 S. Charleston Pike
Springfield, OH 45502
www.i70grandpasgarage.com
[email protected]
937-324-8448


I will be set up at the outdoor swap meet. I will also be working for Grandpa's inside on Sunday, and maybe Friday. Even if you don't go for the slot car racing, it is a KOOL place to visit.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

